# Amazing New Case. "GMC Bulldozer"



## Eclecticos (Jun 22, 2008)

Feast your eyes on the GMC Bulldozer Case. 
Via: CaseModBlog.Com








GMC Bulldozer Video <=-

Official GMC Site <=-


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 22, 2008)

I hope they don't suck as much as their cars.


----------



## Eclecticos (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks preddy badass if you ask me. The internet is on the rag tonite; I suppose.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2008)

one word :

EWWW! 

:shadedshu


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah man all the US ISP's suck balls and throttle ever one they need to upgrade their infrastructures . Anyways it does look cool but I am still iffy cause GMC is failing as a car company.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 22, 2008)

i'm sorry but that thing is just NOT my style.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

I think someone would have to beat me in order to buy that thing.. It is a different design, I won't say that... But, I would have to put a box over it in order to keep it in the same room as myself! 

But, we all have our own opinion... Just hope this isn't a way to get money....


----------



## zithe (Jun 25, 2008)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> I hope they don't suck as much as their cars.



GMC makes CARS?! O.O...


----------



## erocker (Jun 25, 2008)

GMC the division of General Motors and GMC the case manufacturer are two different companies.  It looks like some late 70's concept of what a computer case would look like today.  Though, if you could lay it on it's side, flip that panel up and cook burgers with it, it might be cool.


----------



## zithe (Jun 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> GMC the division of General Motors and GMC the case manufacturer are two different companies.  It looks like some late 70's concept of what a computer case would look like today.  Though, if you could lay it on it's side, flip that panel up and cook burgers with it, it might be cool.



I see something more along the lines of a massive SNES.


----------

